# FORD 841 front loader



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a 1958 FORD 841, and I am thinking a front bucket loader would be pretty handy. What are my options? Good places to look?

Thanks, it's another beautiful day in Oklahoma


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

You might check Ebay they always have FEL listed and at a decent price.


----------



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Duke!


----------

